# Como resetear la lampara de proyector Sony



## Germany (May 23, 2013)

hola tengo un proyector Sony modelo VPL-ES2 y le cambie la lampara pero no logro ponerla en cero ya le di, 
reset-izquiererda-derecha-enter, 
pero no se resetea, podrían decirme como ponerla en cero 
gracias


----------



## joakinhh (May 28, 2013)

Ese es el procedimiento, aunque tu no mencionas si lo haces con el equipo en Standby y al ENTER le das dos veces.


----------



## Germany (Jun 4, 2013)

muchas gracias ya estuvo gracias por su atención


----------

